# im thinking of getting a parakeet.



## newbirds! (9 mo ago)

hey guys, im 13 and for my brithday im getting a parakeet, but before i do i wanna know what the basics of taking care of one are. what size cage? what cage? what diet? and stuff like that. thanks in advance!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

There is a lot more to having a bird than you might think and a lot to learn. I suggest that before you get a bird that you have a serious discussion with your parents as to whether or not they are willing to commit to all aspects of care for the bird and a major portion of that commitment is medical care should it become necessary. You cannot take a bird to just any vet, it has to be an avian vet or a vet that is experienced treating birds and there are not as many vets that see birds as there are that see cats and dogs and it is expensive. Any pet no matter what the size or cost deserves appropriate medical care should the need arise. Sadly there are many young people that are dependent on their parents for this and when the need arises the support is not there and the animal suffers, and this is not right. How are you going to feel if the bird gets ill and you have no way to help it? Sorry to sound negative but I have seen too many unfortunate situations, so it is best that you address this issue before hand and if your parents are not supportive of all care necessary then it would be better not to get a bird. Here are some links that will answer some of your questions
Essentials to a Great Cage 
Questions to ask when purchasing a bird Yes, Your Bird IS Scared! 


https://www.aav.org/page/birdowners


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*Cody is 100% correct. Unless your parents are going to be fully involved in the care of the budgie, to include any and all necessary medical care, then you should not get a budgie or even any pet at this time.

When a person "adopts" a pet, that individual assumes the responsibility of caring for that animal. 

The pet is totally dependent on the owner for everything, including receiving the medical care and attention it deserves if it becomes ill or injured. 
Those who believe that the expense of having a pet ends should be only the cost of the pet plus food, housing and toys are leaving out the most important part of the equation. 

Giving the animal adequate medical care is integral part of providing it with a safe and loving home.
Diet is ALWAYS a huge part in the health of any animal as is the cleanliness of the animal's housing conditions.

Getting a budgie from a pet store seems "easy" but really supports "birdymills".
IF your parents decide to allow you to get a bird and they plan to be involved in its care, you are better off to either find a reputable and ethical breeder OR chose to rescue a budgie from animal shelter.*

*Why you should buy from a Reputable/Ethical Breeder rather than a Big Box Pet Store*

*As you are only going to be 13, your parents must be involved with the forum if you wish to participate.
The Talk Budgies Forum is intended to assist members 18 years of age and older.*
*Access, creation of User IDs, posting, messaging or use by anyone younger than 18 is not authorized.* 

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------

